# FR: présent historique/littéraire/de narration - historical/literary/narrative present



## sensa

qu'est-ce que c'est "présent littéraire"?

I am learning about  the various uses for the present tense, this is number 7: 

Comme présent littéraire dans une narration au passé pour rendre l'action plus vivante.

What does this mean?

merci

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. This thread is about the historical present _in French_. If you're wondering how to translate it to English or its possible uses in English, please have a look at EN: historical/literary present - présent historique/de narration.


----------



## Thomas1

I think it's the application of a present tense to recount past events to make them more vivid.
As in:


> Then she asked us if we knew like every episode and we were both like "Uh, yeah!" and she *asks* us what tape she should submit for the Emmys and then she *goes* "And keep in mind, this is for comedy" and I was like "Yeah, I know, that's the problem."



Tom


----------



## ascoltate

In English, we call it the "historical present"
It's when you use the present tense to talk about something in the past. It's more common in French, but we do it in English too--
"So I'm walking down the street, and I see this guy come up to this lady and grab her purse--in broad daylight! And I'm like, what should I do, should I call the police..."


----------



## Arrius

_Example_: C'est â ce moment que j'entrai...Un vrai coup de théâtre! La petite* pousse* un cri, le gros livre *tombe*, les canaris, les mouches se *réveillent*, la pendule* sonne*.
Comme  présent littéraire dans une narration au passé pour rendre l'action plus vivante.
_As a literary present in a narrative in the past to render the action more vivid. (_We do the same in English sometimes_)._


----------



## jayde

In English, one writes using the present tense when describing an argument or, in general, some aspect of a written work (I think the term is literary present tense) e.g. "Rousseau argues" ....   or "Rousseau writes ...." thus using the present, even though the author is long dead.

In French, would the equivalent have to be in the past tense or in present tense?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Avignonais

I know what is known as "historical present" exists in French as well. I believe it is the same thing as literary present.


----------



## Peter&Steven

C'est bien comme en anglais. On parle de "présent de narration" (même si  "présent historique" existe aussi)


----------



## -[taki_paki]*

Bonjour! I am working on a seminar for class, so I was wondering.. if I were to maintain the literary present, would I use imparfait?
For instance, if I were to say, "while walking across the desert, he encountered a flower with three petals. He asked her if she had seen men" would it be this in French:

_En traversant le désert, le petit prince rencontrait une fleur à trois pétales. Il la demandait si elle avait vu des hommes._


----------



## gracelandmansion

hello, I would say this; "En traversant le désert, le petit prince rencontra une fleur à trois pétales. Il lui *demanda* si elle avait vu des hommes."


----------



## -[taki_paki]*

So essentially, "demanda" [passe simple] is the tense that is.. the "literary present"??


----------



## Maître Capello

No, the literary present is the same as… the present tense…

_En traversant le désert, le petit prince *rencontre* _(literary present) _une fleur à trois pétales. Il lui *demande* _(literary present) _si elle a vu des hommes._


----------



## -[taki_paki]*

I'm trying to say, that he meets a flower in the desert. In order to say that, I would use the present tense to maintain the literary present??


----------



## Maître Capello

Correct. 

In other words, if you want to use the literary present, use the present tense; if not, use the regular past tenses.


----------



## -[taki_paki]*

THANK YOU. =) That was confusing. Was gracelandmansion retelling the story... as in, describing it in the past?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, exactly.

Anyway, when using the literary present, please note that *past tenses* (imparfait, passé simple & passé composé) are replaced with the *present*, but verbs in the *pluperfect* are replaced with the *passé composé*.

_En traversant le désert, le petit prince *rencontre* _(present) _une fleur à trois pétales. Il lui *demande* _(present) _si elle *a vu* _(passé composé) _des hommes._


----------



## -[taki_paki]*

So, in literature the past tenses are actually present tenses?

Wouldn't "si elle *a vu*" be "si elle *avait vu*" because we're using plus que parfait?? Maybe i'm just mixing myself up...


----------



## Maître Capello

You got mixed up. The English past tenses are also past tenses in literary French as in:

_En traversant le désert, le petit prince *rencontra* _(passé simple) _une fleur à trois pétales. Il lui *demanda* _(passé simple) _si elle *avait vu* _(plus-que-parfait) _des hommes._

However, there is a special “mode” named “literary present” that can also be used to tell a past story and whose goal is to make the story more living and current.

_En traversant le désert, le petit prince *rencontre* _(present) _une fleur à trois pétales. Il lui *demande* _(present) _si elle *a vu* _(passé composé) _des hommes._


----------



## -[taki_paki]*

Okay. I think i got it. =) There are two ways of telling stories. If I want to maintain the literary PRESENT, then I would use present, passe compose etc. If I wanted to use the past tenses, I would use passe simple as my "present", PQP as my "passe compose" etc. Right?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## lavieenrose

Bonjour,

I have been for ever confused about the use of the present tense in French to express A past action, I understand how it works and can translate it when used within a sentance, However I would really like to use it in my work. However I have looked in countless grammar books, online and here in the forums. But I cannot find an eplanation of when it is appropriate to use this, does this mean that it is a personal choice or are there particular grammar rulles to follow when employing it? All suggestions and Input would be hugely appreciated.
Many thanks 

merci d'avance


----------



## jann

I am not a native French speaker, but I believe the historic present or _présent de narration_ is indeed a stylistic choice, and one which can be used to "lighten" the telling of a story.  As for grammar rules to follow, you must respect the _concordance des temps_, but there is nothing unusual there. 

[…]

There are also some potentially useful references in this bibliography, if you have library access and can request the works.


----------



## Outsider

I agree that it's a stylistic choice. It seems to make a past event more vivid. It can also sound more "professional"/impersonal--it's popular with historians and journalists, for example when giving a short summary of someone's life story.


----------



## Kir88

I have noticed that some narratives in French about the past are in the present tense.  Why is this?  I can see that it would be tedious to continually repeat the auxiliary verbs, but why not use the passé simple?  The present tense doesn't translate to the past.

Thank you.


----------



## pieanne

I think using the present tense makes the narratives more lively


----------



## minederien

Les temps et les valeurs des temps - EspaceFrancais.com



> Le présent de l'indicatif peut exprimer une action passée souvent très ancienne que l'on place dans le présent pour la rendre plus vivante, c'est le *présent de narration *: _Il lui donna un grand coup du plat de son épée sur le visage. Candide dans l'instant tire la sienne._ (Voltaire)


----------



## Outsider

Kir88 said:


> I have noticed that some narratives in French about the past are in the present tense.  Why is this?  I can see that it would be tedious to continually repeat the auxiliary verbs, but why not use the passé simple?  The present tense doesn't translate to the past.


Actually, the present tense can refer to the past even in English. However, this stylistic device is seldom used in English. In French, on the contrary, it is very common. It adds a greater immediacy to the narrative, as though one were reliving it. 

The grammatical term for this is _présent historique_. There may be a few threads about it in the forum already.


----------



## itka

Kir88 said:


> I can see that it would be tedious to continually repeat the auxiliary verbs,


No, don't think it's tedious to use and repeat the auxiliary. Most of the narratives do it and that's the most natural way of telling a story in french.
The function of the historic present is something else, very well explained here.


> but why not use the passé simple ?


That's not possible when speaking ! It would sound archaic ! Do you think somebody can change the language as he wants to do ? 
Anyway, the passé simple would not give the same feelings as the historic present does...


----------



## janpol

Une petite expérience toute simple :
1) écrire un récit (d'une certaine longueur) au présent de narration
2) en faire un copier/coller
3) modifier les désinences de façon à ce que les verbes soient au passé (passé simple et imparfait)
4) lire les 2 textes et se demander lequel on préfère.
(en ce qui me concerne, "il n'y a pas photo"...)


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Just for symmetry, we recently had a similar discussion about the historical present tense in English.


----------



## janpol

et à quelles conclusions êtes-vous arrivés ?


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Conclusions quant au présent historique en anglais ? Il faut lire le fil que j'ai indiqué (il y a un lien) mais en gros le présent historique existe aussi en anglais mais est beaucoup beaucoup moins fréquent qu'en français. Pour moi, si un texte dépasse à peu près un paragraphe, le présent historique devient lourd et affecté en anglais. En plus, il passe mieux s'il y a un lien avec le présent réel, càd, une histoire qui commence dans le passé pour se terminer au présent. Encore une fois, voir ce fil pour bcp plus de détails et d'exemples aussi bien que d'autres avis que le mien.


----------



## janpol

merci Angle O'Phial !
Je pourrais reprendre à mon compte, à propos du présent de narration français, ce qui est dit au sujet de son "homologue" anglais dans ce fil...
Je trouve que ce temps devient vite monotone. Je pense cependant qu'il peut s'imposer pour un récit au style direct car nous l'employons souvent spontanément dans nos récits oraux ("j'arrive au croisement, le feu passe à l'orange, j'hésite un quart de seconde et...")
C'est, en fait, le récit au passé qui me semble le plus vivant : je trouve que l'emploi de l'imparfait et du passé simple donne du relief aux actions : la soudaineté et la brièveté de l'action exprimée au PS se trouvent renforcées par la durée qu'a exprimée l'imparfait qui précédait...


----------



## itka

Pour moi, le présent historique ne sert qu'à petites doses, à donner un coup d'accélérateur dans un récit, à le faire vivre en direct... mais pour que ça marche, il faut l'employer avec la plus grande modération.

Un récit entier au présent historique, ce serait épuisant !
...mais ça existe sûrement. Sous la plume de Céline par exemple, je pense qu'on doit en trouver des kilomètres. Mais enfin, le style de Céline n'est pas le plus reposant. C'est une fantastique création, mais on ne supporterait guère que tous les auteurs se mettent à écrire de la sorte...

Ah oui, ceux qui le font assez souvent - me semble-t-il - sont les auteurs de "polars", de romans policiers. Là où les actions se succèdent rapidement, où il y a peu de commentaires, de descriptions.

Et sinon, le présent historique, je crois que c'est surtout oralement qu'on le rencontre...

Tout cela doit être pris avec les plus grandes précautions. Ce n'est que mon ressenti. Je n'ai pas étudié cette question et encore moins fait de statistiques, donc je peux parfaitement me tromper du tout au tout !


----------



## acemach

Salut à tous:

J'ai noté qu'en français, le présent est souvent utilisé pour décrire les événements qui ont eu lieu dans le passé.

Une exemple:


> René Lévesque *grandit* à New Carlisle, un petit village à majorité anglophone et bourgeoise comptant à l'époque près de 1000 habitants[1] situé dans le comté de Bonaventure en Gaspésie -- même si officiellement il *naît* le 24 août 1922 à l'hôpital de Campbellton au Nouveau-Brunswick, l'hôpital le plus proche de la région à l'époque.


 
En anglais, en traduisant les 2 phrases, on dirait:
1) Réné Lévesque *grew *up in New Carlisle.
2) He *was born* on the 24th of August 1922.

Cependant, on m'a appris que le temps préféré pour parler du passé est le passé composé. Donc, serait-il faux d'écrire dans ce contexte:
1) Réné Lévesque *a grandi/avait grandi* à New Carlisle.
2) Il *est né/était né* le 24 août 1922.

Où est le seuil où on doit commencer d'utiliser le présént au lieu du passé composé?

Merci d'avance,
Ace


----------



## Jet Lewis

Tout d'abord, dans cette phrase "grandit" n'est pas un présent, mais un *passé simple*, pour le verbe grandir, à la 3 personne du singulier, les formes du présent et passé simple sont identiques.

Ensuite, pour naître j'éviterai d'utiliser le présent, un passé composé voire un passé simple feraient l'affaire.

Dans ta phrase le plus-que parfait n'est pas nécessaire, je te conseille donc d'utiliser soit le passé composé soit le passé simple (plus formel).

Donc:
Il a grandi/ Il grandit
Il est né/Il naquit


----------



## acemach

Merci à Jet Lewis pour ton aide.

Quand même, je trouve que l'emploi du présent est très répandu dans le récit des evenements passés. Voici d'autres exemples (sur René Lévesque aussi):




> Sa mère *est* Diane Dionne-Pineault, descendante d'une lignée des seigneurs de Tilly, et son père est Dominic Lévesque, un avocat de la région de Gaspé. Il *est* l'aîné d'une famille de quatre enfants. Il *a* deux frères.


 



> Après ses études classiques, il *entreprend* des études de droit à l'Université Laval, mais *quitte* en 1943 avant d'avoir terminé. Blaguant à propos de son assiduité en classe durant cette période, il *affirme*, quelques années plus tard, qu'il passait plus de temps à jouer au poker qu'à assister à ses cours.


 
Il faut noter que René Lévesque est mort, et que les extraits en haut était écrits après sa mort (Je les ai pris de Wikipédia.). Alors, pourquoi utilise-on le présent ici? Ces emplois sont-ils faux?

Ace


----------



## Emeté

Pourquoi devraient-ils etre faux ? On m'a appris qu'en français, le présent "historique" (c'est-à-dire, qui raconte des faits dans le passé) est assez commun, donc ce n'est pas très difficile de trouver des textes qui aient ce temps verbal, et beaucoup plus s'il s'agit d'un texte biographique.


----------



## Jet Lewis

En effet je n'avais pas remarqué le présent de narration. Avec une seule phrase, je n'avais pas pu saisir le contexte. Maintenant que tu m'as montré d'autres exemples, ça me revient. 
En revanche je n'ai jamais dit que c'était faux mais déconseillé, Emeté.

Je m'explique:

Ce présent de narration  est employé dans les récits pour donner un relief particulier à un fait* en le rendant plus présent à l'esprit du lecteur ou de l'auditeur*. (source: Wiki)

Comme indiqué, ce temps n'est employé que dans les récits, il serait donc assez maladroit de l'utiliser dans une conversation. 

Enfin, comme je l'ai écrit plus haut il est tout à fait remplaçable par le passé simple ou le passé composé.


----------



## roymail

Une petite précision : normalement, le passé simple ne s'emploie plus en langage parlé.


----------



## mroth

Salut,

Je suis en train d'écrire une composition sur la deuxième guerre mondiale. En racontant l'histoire, cependant, vaut-il mieux employer le présent ou le passé composé?

Par exemple: 

La deuxième guerre mondiale épuise la France et l’Europe entière. Il faudra du temps pour que la France puisse se reconstruire

ou

La deuxième guerre mondiale a épuisé la France....Il fallait du temps pour que la France puisse se reconstruire... 

Y a-t-il une différence subtile entre ces deux phrases? 

Merci


----------



## janpol

Le présent de narration redonne vie aux évènements.
(La deuxième guerre mondiale a épuisé la France....Il fallait du temps pour que la France puisse se reconstruire... 
il fallait = il a fallu" ou, mieux, le "futur dans le passé" "il faudrait" puisqu'il y a un futur simple dans la 1ère phrase)


----------



## ar re yaouank

A difference should at the outset be made between narratives and other types of texts . In the realm of literature, tenses and time are two distinct things.
*AS to narratives:*
I agree on the stylistic effects that an author means to give off by using tenses and aspects...
There are great(post)  modern English-speaking writers who usually choose present as the main tense for their stories :
JM COETZEE or MARGARET ATWOOD .  
Some Victorian sages like G. ELIOT even  made use of present to comment upon events in the story.
In France, the Nouveau Roman also introduced or bolstered this new kind of narration . 
The principle of verisimilitude and *aspects* are paramount in narratives.
Preterite just like passé simple creates an illusion_ of past_ events ,which are cut off from the 'time' of utterance. 
Le présent historique also called présent aoristique blur landmarks : the reader is not sure whether events happen at the time of utterance or are -just like preterite- distant from it. The impression of an out-of -the -time story sinks into the reader's heart. We are at a loss.
Just keep in mind that tenses are simply literary artefacts ...


----------



## jann

mroth said:


> Je suis en train d'écrire une composition sur la deuxième guerre mondiale. En racontant l'histoire, cependant, vaut-il mieux employer le présent ou le passé composé?


In your particular case, I assume you are writing this composition for a French class.  Depending on the level and purpose of the class, this assignment may be intended in part to help students practice writing in the past tense.  I would therefore advise you to ask your instructor what he or she prefers.  That said, we have have merged your question into an existing thread on the historic present, so you may find it helpful to read back through some of the previous posts. 

Jann
member and moderator


----------



## kmoua809

Bonjour, je suis un peu perdu.

My french textbook reads:
"Quand le Mali *devient* indépendant en 1960, le gouvernement malien *oblige* Seydou Keïta à fermer son studio."

Why is this not in the past tense, because I am assuming that it says, "When Mali became independant in 1960, the Malin government forced Seydou Keïta to close his studio."


----------



## Wopsy

It's just the French style for this sort of article; historical events are often related in this way.


----------



## laverdure2

Using the present tense helps to make events vivid.


----------



## kmoua809

So when describing historical events, it's ok to use the present tense?  Is it wrong to use the past tense then?


----------



## laverdure2

No, it's OK to use the past tense, but if you want to create an effect, a style, then you can use the present tense. The result is that the reader has the feeling that the events are happening while he's reading, so it can give more suspens. But be careful when using the present and turning back to the past tenses.
Using the present in a narration is like a flashback in films.


----------



## OLN

Ça s'appelle le présent historique ou présent de narration.
Il est cité dans Préciser la valeur d'un présent - Français - 6e, par exemple.


> dans un récit au passé, des faits passés présentés *comme s'ils se déroulaient au moment* de l'énonciation (présent de narration) ; cet emploi permet de donner plus de vie au récit. Exemple : _C'était il y a un an. Nous nous promenions dans la forêt. Soudain Paul *aperçoit* une vipère…_



Rédiger au passé (au passé simple, habituellement) est bien entendu correct, pourvu qu'on ne bascule d'un temps de narration à l'autre et qu'on respecte la concordance des temps.


----------



## Nicklondon

Technically, in French you could use the present, the passé simple and the passé composé for the type of description you're dealing with in your sentence. You need to do some personal/independent research since this concept (of narrative tenses) takes time to learn/conceptualize/practice etc etc


----------



## kmoua809

What is the effect you give when you use the future tense to describe past events?


----------



## Nicklondon

Future? I don't get what your point is kmoua; please clarify.


----------



## OLN

kmoua809 said:


> What is the effect you give when you use the future tense to describe past events?


Do you mean something like : _Plus tard, le Mali sera..._ ?

What exactly do you mean by "the effect you give"?

Please give us a sample sentence.


----------



## laverdure2

No, generally it's not correct to use the future to describe past events _except _when using the narration present tense.
But, as said OLN, when using this style, you must be careful if you coming back to the past tenses or to the future, or you might get lost.
The effect is the same than when using the présent de narration. But before using this style, my advice is that you should read a lot (historical novels for instance). You will get it by getting used to it if I can say so.


----------



## OLN

You didn't explain or translate what you mean by "what is the effect you give".

You'll find many resources on the Internet or in books, here for example Le futur de l’indicatif (Futur historique, « de narration » ou « de perspective »)


----------



## Keith Bradford

Can I suggest that the effect this gives is like its English equivalent, which is to use "would".  For example: _Plus tard, le Mali sera indépendant = Later on, Mali would become independent_.

The effect it gives is: "_I the author am narrating this in the present to make it more immediate, but I don't want you, the reader, to forget that I already know what is going to happen in the future.  Aren't I clever!"_


----------



## franspañolish

Hi everyone! 

I'm translating a short passage into French for class, the source text (English) uses the present tense to describe past events:

"Perhaps my most revealing lesson in French dress standards *occurs* one Saturday morning soon after moving into Paris. Rushing to the bakery to get a baguette and croissants, I *chuck* on an old, shapeless jumper and my tracksuit pants, which I’d rediscovered at the bottom of a wardrobe when we were packing up our place at Levallois. Catching sight of me, Frédéric *looks* appalled."

My question is, is it possible to maintain this present tense in the French, or would it be okay/preferable to put it in the past (soit passé simple soit passé composé)? My try so far:

 La courbe d’apprentissage/la leçon peut-être la plus révélatrice des codes vestimentaires en France se *présente* un samedi matin peu après notre déménagement à Paris. Je me *précipite* a la boulangerie pour acheter une baguette et des croissants, alors *j’enfile *un vieux pull ....etc


----------



## petit1

Tu peux très bien commencer au passé pour présenter la situation puis, pour rendre plus vivant ton récit, tu peux ensuite écrire au présent.
Mon apprentissage le plus révélateur des codes vestimentaires français est peut-être survenu un samedi matin. J'enfile un vieux pull ... me regarde, atterré.

Tu peux aussi tout écrire au passé composé ou au présent de narration.


----------



## snarkhunter

This is what is known as "présent de narration", i.e. narrating past events in the _present tense_, as if those were occurring right now. It's a way of stepping back in time...


----------



## zoemarie91

Comment est-ce qu'on conjuge le présent de narration? Le meme que le présent?


----------



## LILOIA

Oui, bien sûr.


----------



## zoemarie91

Alors pour faire un discours, en prétendant être une femme politique ou femme de commerce, ce sera utilisé dans ce cas-la?


----------



## LILOIA

?? Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la politique ou le commerce. On trouve le présent de narration dans les romans, où il remplace un temps du passé pour narrer une histoire (comme son nom l'indique) afin de la rendre plus "présente" au lecteur.


----------



## zoemarie91

Mon prof m'a dit que ce sera une manière de donner plus vivacité au discours


----------



## dattse

Hi,

My book describes the following as being in the "historic present". What does that mean?

Quand ils sont partis, un autre passager demande à Monsieur Delmont : Dites-moi, comment avez-vous su que l'autre n'était pas en règle ?

Thanks!


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello dattse,

The part in the historical present is the verb in bold:

_Quand ils sont partis, un autre passager *demande* à M. Delmont : Dites-moi, comment avez-vous su que l'autre n'était pas en règle ?_​
As it refers to a past event you might think that it would need to be in a past tense (passé simple or passé composé) but it is actually in the present – that's the historical present.

In English you would typically use a simple past to translate both verbs:

_When they *left*, another passenger *asked*…_​


----------

